# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Люди "воюют" с компьютером 8 дней в году

## Irina

Пользователи компьютеров тратят огромное количество времени и нервов, ожидая загрузки своего прибора, подключая к зарядному устройству ноутбук с севшим аккумулятором или разыскивая нужные файлы.
По данным группы британских ученых, 40% пользователей вовсе не мечтают о постоянном усовершенствовании и разработке новых программ, а просто хотят, чтобы их компьютер нормально работал. Половина европейцев сообщила, что справляются с компьютерными неполадками, тратя на это по 10 минут в день, у 24% британцев данная проблема отнимает 30 минут ежедневно, а это уже целых восемь дней в году.


В результате опроса специалисты выяснили, что каждый пятый пользователь сходит с ума от необходимости раз в три месяца менять батарейки в мышке или клавиатуре, а каждый третий в гневе кричит на свой компьютер. При этом расслабиться они могут, только налив чашку чая или отойдя от ненавистного устройства подальше, пишет The Daily Telegraph.

Часто граждан выводят из себя обновления, установка программ или дополнительного оборудования и ответы на многочисленные запросы систем безопасности интернета. По мнению ученых, проводивших недавнее исследование, подобные компьютерные сбои и проблемы раздражают людей не меньше длительного стояния в пробках или потери бумажника.

Напомним, что недавно исследователи выяснили, что кроме постоянного стресса компьютерных пользователей подстерегает еще одна опасность. "Современные дети предпочитают сидеть дома и играть на компьютере вместо того, чтобы наслаждаться свежим воздухом на улице. Как следствие, у них все чаще наблюдается дефицит витамина D. Я просто потрясен тем, как часто мы стали встречаться со случаями возникновения рахита", - заявил доктор Тим Читхем.

----------


## Banderlogen

По данным агенства ОБС, британские ученые считают, что 94,34% пользователей не мечтают о полезных статьях и довольствуются заявлениями британских ученых. Две трети боснийцев сообщили, что читают новости, тратя на это по 12 минут в день, у 33% сербов данная проблема отнимает 24 минуты ежедневно, а это уже 7 дней в году - целая неделя.

Примечателен тот факт, что по подсчетам британских ученых пользователи интернета тратят 5 дней в году только на чтение заявлений британских ученых.

----------

